# Affordable GPS



## boxcar479

Can any one recomemend a GPS that comes pre loaded with all the info A train traveler would need, that I can get for around $150. Or less. I(think I??)only want to know where I am and how fast I am going. I would like it to have maps to show locations with nearby cities referenced.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

boxcar817 said:


> Can any one recomemend a GPS that comes pre loaded with all the info A train traveler would need, that I can get for around $150. Or less. I(think I??)only want to know where I am and how fast I am going. I would like it to have maps to show locations with nearby cities referenced.


Virtually any modern GPS would give you what you're asking for. I would suggest you consult CNET first. Then take a look at some of the gps-focused forums on the web and ask specific questions there. I have used Magellan, Tom-Tom, and Navigon with similar results. Most of the differences have nothing to do with what you've mentioned above. If you have a smartphone that already has a GPS receiver you can use that as well.

Link: http://reviews.cnet.com/gps/


----------



## the_traveler

Also, are you looking for a hand-held model (like from a car) or one to install on your laptop/netbook?


----------



## boxcar479

:hi: I should have been more specific. I am looking for a handheld GPS system that does not rely on a cellular or internet connection.(one that would work on the entire route of the Empire Builder) I would also like to be able to take it out of the box, put in the batteries, and it show me a map view of the railroad, roads(if any) rivers, towns and my location in proximity to the railroads that I am travelling. plus show me MPH. I only want to spend $150.(max) and i don't want to have purchase or download any other special maps. Is there such a critter? :help:


----------



## BeckysBarn

I purchased a Garmin Nuvi 250 at Fry Electronics last year. It was a 2 year old refurbished model. I paid less than $75. The only thing I needed to do was connect it to the the internet for the free updated maps at Garmin. No batteries to put in. Can be charged with a cigarette lighter plug (included) or a USB cable to the computer (not included). It has a one year warranty.

It shows Trip total time; moving time; stopped time, max speed, moving average & overall average. Nice basic, nothing fancy GPS.


----------



## the_traveler

My DeLorme Eathmate GPS software that I have installed on my netbook does all that and more!



No cell or internet connections needed either!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

boxcar817 said:


> I should have been more specific. I am looking for a handheld GPS system that does not rely on a cellular or internet connection.(one that would work on the entire route of the Empire Builder) I would also like to be able to take it out of the box, put in the batteries, and it show me a map view of the railroad, roads(if any) rivers, towns and my location in proximity to the railroads that I am travelling. plus show me MPH. I only want to spend $150.(max) and i don't want to have purchase or download any other special maps. Is there such a critter? :help:


Since the vast majority of models will do everything you've asked for (and more) you should be able to buy on price for the most part. Just look for reviews of devices that tout quick and dependable signal locking. These days the differences between models are about mainly about how large and fancy the screen is, reading of street names, multiple-lane highway signage, voice recognition, and a bunch of other stuff that has little if anything to do with riding a train. None of the standalone GPS systems require access to cellular networks except for minor things like real-time weather and traffic updates.


----------



## Moses

I recently got a great deal on ebay. A TomTom Ease, its small and handheld. Voice and everything Brand new for 60.00 inculding shipping. Unopened. Try ebay. . you may be surprised. Not to mention free map upgrades one month after registering.


----------



## Alice

I have a Garmin. My old one (Streetpilot 2620, no battery, no good for trains) showed RR tracks. The new one (Nuvi 755T) only shows them when zoomed in all the way, too close to really show anything around you. In urban areas I can see where the train tracks are by all the streets dead-ending along some diagonal stretch. Also, the old one could be programmed to show city names. The new one does not display city names. To find out where I am if I have no idea, like if I've been asleep, I go to a non-map screen to find closest address, or closest PD or hospital if there is no nearby address.

One nice thing about the Nuvi is I can upload my own points of interest. The downside is Garmin updates the software automatically and more than once has erased my lists, so I don't bother anymore. For a short time I had all train stations (including obsolete ones), all grade crossings in CA, and several museum lists.

I believe Garmin uses the most comprehensive POI database, however some newer units pull info off the web. There is more than once where I've used my cell GPS to find something, then plugged the address into the Garmin to actually navigate there.

My Nuvi has inadequate battery life, only a couple of hours, but is real good at finding signals even in the H-room of a Superliner.

My next GPS is going to be part of a netbook. I believe from other threads here that there is no other way to get train tracks to show in a usable way.


----------



## boxcar479

Thanks to all that replied. I think I'll P M Dave and get more information from him, save my money to buy a netbook. This seems like a better solution anyway. Thanks Again To all


----------



## PRR 60

I also use a Delorme Earthmate with my laptop, and use TopoUSA as the mapping program. Works great:

On Amtrak (westbound CZ at Dotsero, CO):






And in the air (eastbound US 300 near Butte, MT - 36,000 feet @ 657mph ground speed):


----------



## PetalumaLoco

PRR 60 said:


> I also use a Delorme Earthmate with my laptop, and use TopoUSA as the mapping program. Works great:
> 
> On Amtrak (westbound CZ at Dotsero, CO):
> 
> And in the air (eastbound US 300 near Butte, MT - 36,000 feet @ 657mph ground speed):


Do you ever get any flak using the GPS on an airliner?


----------



## Ryan

Looks like you have some Hackintosh action there, sweet! How do you get Delorme running?


----------



## PRR 60

Ryan said:


> Looks like you have some Hackintosh action there, sweet! How do you get Delorme running?


Windows 7 in VMware Fusion, Unity view. Win 7 runs like a dream on the MacBook Pro.


----------



## PRR 60

PetalumaLoco said:


> Do you ever get any flak using the GPS on an airliner?


I have not, although I have heard of it happening. I'm reasonably discrete with it's use.

The following link shows the airlines that are OK with GPS, and those that are not. US is one that is not OK with GPS, but I have never been told to turn it off on US.

Airline GPS


----------



## PetalumaLoco

PRR 60 said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever get any flak using the GPS on an airliner?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not, although I have heard of it happening. I'm reasonably discrete with it's use.
> 
> The following link shows the airlines that are OK with GPS, and those that are not. US is one that is not OK with GPS, but I have never been told to turn it off on US.
> 
> Airline GPS
Click to expand...

I'm usually discrete, the one time I was not the Wicked Witch of the West stewardess made me put it away. I think it was US, too.


----------



## Ryan

PRR 60 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have some Hackintosh action there, sweet! How do you get Delorme running?
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 in VMware Fusion, Unity view. Win 7 runs like a dream on the MacBook Pro.
Click to expand...

Sweet, thanks - I've got VMware on one of my boxes but haven't played with unity view. I'm still amazed that nobody writes a decent GPS/mapping app for OS X.


----------



## me_little_me

A number of years ago, I used my Garmin IQue on a trip to Florida. I the Lounge Car with me was the conductor doing his ticket processing. I commented to him that the train was doing 81MPH. He told me to keep it quiet as the top speed allowed was 79.


----------



## Brandon V

I bought Microsoft Streets and Maps for $24.95 online and then from Amazon a USB GPS antenna for about $25.00... very classy.. even shows where amtrak stations are and (most) rail lines. I'm going to be testing this in 15 days  It works quite nice on my laptop because i've already set it up and sat outside to let it get a signal. even picked up when i had the antenna inside and near the window.



boxcar817 said:


> Can any one recomemend a GPS that comes pre loaded with all the info A train traveler would need, that I can get for around $150. Or less. I(think I??)only want to know where I am and how fast I am going. I would like it to have maps to show locations with nearby cities referenced.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

I just got a Garmin Nuvi 265T for christmas. Will this work on the train?


----------



## RRrich

amtrakwolverine said:


> I just got a Garmin Nuvi 265T for christmas. Will this work on the train?


Yes and you should purchase a USB to 110v adapter so you can plug it in on the train


----------



## the_traveler

PRR 60 said:


> And in the air (eastbound US 300 near Butte, MT - 36,000 feet @ *657mph* ground speed):


I once measured Amtrak's version of HSR doing 428 MPH!





The only problem about it was

The Regional was still sitting at the platform at WAS, and had not even begun to move yet!


----------



## amtrakwolverine

RRrich said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a Garmin Nuvi 265T for christmas. Will this work on the train?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and you should purchase a USB to 110v adapter so you can plug it in on the train
Click to expand...

yeah it came with the USB for the laptop but that thing is not even a foot long. The adapter is only $16 from amazon.


----------

